
Summize: Search Twitter in realtime - getp
http://summize.com/
======
njetx
Summize is excellent. You can set up an RSS feed on your start-up name and
then it feeds you Tweets that mention it. It is a great way to connect with
early adopters who use your site.

~~~
diego
You can do that with our search engine as well, plus you can see a trend of
the mentions over the past week. For example:

[http://twittersearch.flaptor.com/search/search.do?tz=-3&...](http://twittersearch.flaptor.com/search/search.do?tz=-3&orderBy=timestamp%3Along%3Areversed&query=xobni)

~~~
chris_l
Looks like everyone has one these days :) <http://terraminds.com/twitter/>

------
aditya
[http://www.techcrunch.com/2007/12/17/summize-a-sentiment-
eng...](http://www.techcrunch.com/2007/12/17/summize-a-sentiment-engine-for-
the-reviewosphere/)

Seems like they just went more real-time with their "review" analysis... still
a cool concept. And they're funded by betaworks.

<http://betaworks.com/work.html>

------
tcwc
Is this your startup? IIRC summize.com used to be a pretty cool visualization
of Amazon reviews... mind me asking what happened to that?

~~~
yawl
I visited summize.com before. They used to focus on searching book/movie
reviews. Now it is totally different.

~~~
abstractwater
Yes, I remember that. It was innovative and very useful actually. The new
twitter-summize seems not that impressive, not ground breaking at all, and far
less useful. Plus we already have tweetscan.com.

Is twitter search _that_ important? I think the value of twitter is in the
instant, not in the history.

~~~
diego
The rss feed to subscribe to a search is useful. I want to know when people
talk about my company on Twitter, so I subscribe to the search results for
some Flaptor-related queries on our Twitter Search. I don't care so much for
what was said a week ago, only about the new results.

------
diego
If you are interested in this, you may want to check out our site as well:

<http://twist.flaptor.com> to see trends

<http://twittersearch.flaptor.com> for real-time search

